# Trovoada em Lagoa e Silves 24 e 25 Outubro 2016



## ecobcg (25 Out 2016 às 23:40)

Aqui ficam umas fotos das trovoadas de ontem à noite em Lagoa e hoje de madrugada em Silves. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


























Podem ver o álbum completo aqui::https://flic.kr/s/aHskKB24hQ


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Out 2016 às 23:44)

Registos brutais!!


----------



## ecobcg (5 Nov 2016 às 18:40)

Já agora, fica aqui um breve video captado nestes mesmos dias.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Nov 2016 às 19:15)

ecobcg disse:


> Já agora, fica aqui um breve video captado nestes mesmos dias.


Que qualidade espetacular! 
Timelapses muito bons e relâmpagos/raios muito bem captados! 
Que máquina usaste para os timelapses? E que programa usaste para editar?


----------



## ecobcg (6 Nov 2016 às 01:04)

Tiagolco disse:


> Que qualidade espetacular!
> Timelapses muito bons e relâmpagos/raios muito bem captados!
> Que máquina usaste para os timelapses? E que programa usaste para editar?



Obrigado


----------

